# Bartenders and Stirring



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

I have for the longest time now been having the utmost difficulty in getting a drink the way I want it. I cannot for the life of me understand why it is so difficult to get a cocktail stirred. I have been to so many seemingly reputable bars, clearly and poignantly stated my preference that my drink be stirred, only to have placed in front of me a drink that has clearly been shaken. I mean honestly, how hard is it to remember to stir a drink instead of shaking it when I told you thirty seconds ago and/or you wrote my drink request down? 

Has anyone else experienced something similar? Do I make a fuss about it, or just resign myself to munching on ice shards?

When did it become de rigueur to shake every drink anyway? I cannot be the only person here that cannot stand little chunks of ice floating around in their drink.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Speaking in general terms, I think the bartenders are just too lazy to much care what you actually asked for. They'll just keep doing it their way.
I've had similer problems over the years.

Mychael


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Might be time to change bars and bartenders then?


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

cowboyjack said:


> Might be time to change bars and bartenders then?


I do not return to a bar that cannot properly make a drink the way I request it. This is rather a general observation I have had at many bars all over the country.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe they don't think you look like a man who gives a damn :devil:

(Obscure reference to the new "Casino Royale")


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

yeah...that bugs the crap out of me too...I've often wondered about what might happen if you sent it back...I mean...theoretically you'd have nothing to worry about because the alcohol kills the germs...right???


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> yeah...that bugs the crap out of me too...I've often wondered about what might happen if you sent it back...I mean...theoretically you'd have nothing to worry about because the alcohol kills the germs...right???


I don't understand... why is a shaken drink more prone to germs?

I assume a shaken drink has more melted ice in it and thus is more watered down-is that why it's to be avoided?

(I only drink whiskey and G&Ts)


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*From an experienced drinker*

Gentlemen

Been drinking for many, many years. I have drank" everything." I am expert. What you do is, forget the stirring or shaking.
Drink your whiskey straight.
This is the way you should drink. No germs!

That was an easy one, nice day my friends


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I don't understand... why is a shaken drink more prone to germs?
> 
> I assume a shaken drink has more melted ice in it and thus is more watered down-is that why it's to be avoided?
> 
> (I only drink whiskey and G&Ts)


LoL...it was a joke...like how (they say) in restaurants, if you send your food back, they'll do something nasty to it in the back...I'd imagine a bartender might do something similar to the drink of a customer who wanted to get nitpicky about stirring vs shaking...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Been drinking for many, many years. I have drank" everything." I am expert. What you do is, forget the stirring or shaking.
> Drink your whiskey straight.
> ...


Well, I can't argue with that.

No ICE, either. Yuck. Ice.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Been drinking for many, many years. I have drank" everything." I am expert. What you do is, forget the stirring or shaking.
> Drink your whiskey straight.
> ...


I agree 100% on straight whisky, but there are not many occasions where I am in the mood for whisky during the height of summer. It is more a cold-weather drink for me.


----------

